# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Renaissance City by Lingon

## - Max -

*Map*


*Created in: Ink and watercolors/Photoshop*

*Review*
If you're looking for the intersection between traditional art and cartography you'll undoubtedly find it in Lingon's maps. All throughout his maps these last months, this watercolors painter has shown his mastery of this medium. One of his latest maps, _Renaissance City_, features subtle colors and tones that are simple, elegant, clear and harmonious. This watercolor piece has a solid, realistic layout. Surely this city map a shining jewel in Lingon's maps collection."




> ... my first city map [...] was a commission for the writer Marc Wilson, who I'm very, very grateful to for trusting me to make this map without any other cities in my portfolio. As always, ink and watercolors for the landscape/city, and Photoshop for the labels. [...] I also used PS to assemble the cartouches, from painted and scanned sections.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread

----------


## arsheesh

Fantastic work Lingon!  Well deserved.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Lingon

Thanks, this feels amazing  :Smile:  What a wonderful blurb you wrote about me. I'm honored and still a little chocked, haha… Thanks everyone who has helped me get better! I hope I'll keep improving, I still have lots to learn about watercolors and cartography  :Smile:

----------


## Llannagh

Great map Lingon! I'm yet again amzed by your skills with the traditional arts. Well deserved!

----------


## Lingon

Thanks Llannagh! I'm not sure I am very skilled, I'm only using very basic techniques, and maps are really the only things I can use watercolors for… but anyway, I'm happy to hear it  :Smile:

----------


## Domino44

Don't sell yourself short Lingon, your maps are amazing, and so are your skills!

----------


## schattentanz

This is amazing and reminds me of one of the signatures here, saying something like:

If you want something to look as if drawn by hand, maybe you should just draw it by hand.

The appearance on the front page is very verll deserved indeed!

----------


## Lingon

Thanks guys, I appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## lonewriter

Another great map, I want to do a city map someday.

----------


## Lingon

Thanks, Lonewriter! Jump right in, it's fun  :Smile:

----------


## WEEKOLDMILK

All of your maps are really impressive, Lingon. I'm inspired to keep trying in making mine look this good!

----------


## Lingon

Thank you! Glad I can inspire you! I'm looking forward to seeing your maps  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce Fergusson

Gorgeous, Lingon:  beautiful coloring, easy to follow.  Just the sort of city map I'll be needing for Castlecliff, Draica and Milatum in my Six Kingdoms world.

----------


## Lingon

Thanks, Bruce! I do commissions, if you'd be interested in that  :Smile:

----------


## dekee

great work. This skill is something i would like to have. Great look.

----------


## snodsy

Nice clean map, I have one comment, the scale of the stonework is too close to the scale of the buildings, I think scaling the stonework down would help separate the two elements. Nice color and feel to the map.

----------


## smichaelpitt

Wow, very cool.

----------

